# D.C. Sniper Mastermind's Execution



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Bye bye shitbag. Satan can't wait for you to get downstairs.

Supreme Court Refuses to Stop D.C. Sniper Mastermind's Execution - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News - FOXNews.com

*Supreme Court Refuses to Stop D.C. Sniper Mastermind's Execution*

Monday, November 09, 2009










Print

 AP

John Allen Muhammad

*The U.S. Supreme Court has refused to block Tuesday's scheduled execution of sniper mastermind John Allen Muhammad.*
The Court did not comment Monday on why it refused to consider his appeal.
Muhammad is scheduled to die by injection at a Virginia prison for the slaying of Dean Harold Meyers at a gas station during a three-week spree in October 2002 across Maryland, Virginia and Washington, D.C.
Muhammad and his teenage accomplice, Lee Boyd Malvo, were also suspected of fatal shootings in other states, including Louisiana, Alabama and Arizona. Malvo is serving a life sentence in prison.
Muhammad still has a clemency petition before Virginia Gov. Timothy M. Kaine.
Meanwhile, the execution has brought back painful memories for D.C.-area residents.
When James D. Martin was shot dead seven years ago in the parking lot of a grocery store in suburban Washington, it got little attention on the nightly news.
Early the next morning, a landscaper was fatally shot in nearby Rockville, also by a .223-caliber bullet. Then a cabbie, at a gas station not far away. There was another shooting a half-hour later just up the road - a woman slain as she sat reading on a sidewalk bench. Within 90 minutes, another woman was gunned down while vacuuming her van at a service station.

By 10 a.m., it was clear that something sinister was happening. Something awful.
Then it spread.
A shooting that night in Washington moved the sniper killings south. The next day, a woman was wounded in a craft store parking lot in Fredericksburg, Va., 50 miles from D.C.
Fear reigned. People stayed indoors, afraid to go shopping or pump gas. Authorities on television recommended ways to avoid becoming targets. Schoolchildren were kept inside at recess and drilled on duck-and-cover techniques.
Then came a lull - three days without a shooting. But on Oct. 7, 13-year-old Iran Brown was shot in the chest as he was dropped off at school in Bowie, Md., just east of Washington.
*Related Stories*


D.C. Sniper Mastermind's Attorneys Trying to Stop Next Week's Execution
D.C. Sniper Mastermind to Be Executed by Lethal Injection
D.C. Sniper Mastermind John Allen Muhammad to Be Executed in November
D.C. Sniper Mastermind John Allen Muhammad Appeals Conviction and Death Sentence
Court Set to Hear Appeal by D.C. Sniper Mastermind
John Allen Muhammad Faces 6 Life Terms In Prison for Deadly Sniper Attacks
Maryland Conviction of Elder Beltway Sniper to Be Added to Death Penalty
Maryland Jury Convicts Muhammad of Six Counts of Murder for Sniper Shootings
Jury Begin Deliberations in Beltway Sniper Case
Prosecutor Urges Jury to Convict Muhammad in Sniper Trial
Judge Blocks Testimony of Virginia Police Detective in Beltway Sniper Trial
Malvo to D.C.-Area Sniper Muhammad: 'You Made Me a Monster'
Malvo Takes the Stand in Beltway Sniper Trial
Malvo May Testify Against Co-Beltway Sniper This Week
Cop Car Takes Spotlight at Sniper Trial
Sniper Trial Enters Third Week, Details Final Killing
Secret Defense Plan of 'Beltway Sniper' Emerges
Jurors Hear 911 Call Made After 'Beltway Sniper' Shooting
Prosecutors Build Case in 'Beltway Sniper' Trial
Opening Arguments Begin in 'Beltway Sniper' Trial
'Beltway Sniper' Complains of Maryland Jury Bias 
Malvo May Testify Against Older Partner in 'Beltway Sniper' Case
Malvo Pleads Guilty to 2002 Murder in Va.
Sniper Mastermind Muhammad Sentenced to Death 
Timeline in Sniper Shootings
*Links*


Opinion in Comm. of Va. v. Muhammad (_FindLaw pdf_)
*Background*

*Sniper Facts*


*Timeline:* Tracking the Sniper's Trail 
*Profiles:* The Victims
*Bio:* Lee Boyd Malvo 
*Bio:* John Muhammad 
*Raw Data � PDFs*


Indictment: Virginia v. Malvo 
Indictment: Virginia v. Muhammad
Notice: Intent to Seek Death Penalty 
Warrant and Affidavit: Murder Charges 
Warrant and Affidavit: Attempted Murder
_FOXNews.com does not endorse content on external sites_

"Shooting a kid - it's getting to be really, really personal now," a tearful Montgomery County Police Chief Charles Moose told a news conference as the nation's collective concerns settled on its capital.
There were three more fatal sniper shootings in Virginia the next week, followed by another break - three days. Four. Five. Just long enough for people to relax, at least a little.
"We were thinking everything was going to be OK," said retired school teacher Bernice Easter, of Wheaton.
It wasn't. On Oct. 19, a man was shot outside a steakhouse in Ashland, Va., about 80 miles south of Washington. Three more days passed quietly. Then bus driver Conrad Johnson was killed in Aspen Hill, Md., not far from where the shootings began.
On Oct. 24, police captured John Allen Muhammad and teenage accomplice Lee Boyd Malvo at a rest stop 50 miles northwest of D.C. The nerve-tingling terror that had gripped the region's 5.4 million people and captivated the nation was over.
Now Virginia is preparing to lethally inject Muhammad at 9 p.m. Tuesday for murdering Dean Harold Meyers at a gas station in Manassas, Va. On Monday, the U.S. Supreme Court declined without comment to consider the appeal and stop the execution.
Muhammad's lawyers also have asked Virginia Gov. Timothy M. Kaine to commute his sentence to life in prison, saying Muhammad is mentally ill and should not be executed, but Kaine typically does not respond until the court has ruled.
As the execution nears, echoes of those three weeks on edge are reverberating throughout the region.
"I don't think anybody felt safe," said Easter, now 82. "I was afraid to go out in my yard."
Paula Jean Hallberg, 54, of Silver Spring, Md., felt a shiver every time she walked across the her YMCA's wide-open parking lot.
"I would move about a lot," she said.
Ginger Pinchot, 67, a learning specialist from Kemp Mill, Md., would start the gas pump and then sit inside her car.
"It was just that random feeling," she said. "It feels like a roulette wheel when you don't know where it's going to hit next."
Steve Murchake, 59, a tax accountant from Silver Spring, remembered helicopters roaring overhead seemingly every morning as he started his commute to Herndon, Va., and the checkpoints that snarled Beltway traffic after nearly every shooting. Police focused on white utility vans and white box trucks, which witnesses had spotted - coincidentally, it turned out - near some of the shootings.
House painter Jose Romero, 39, of Silver Spring, parked his white van and took his car to work to avoid being stopped by police. Like everyone else, he imagined cross hairs trained on him whenever he stopped for gas.
"Keep moving around, don't be a target - that's what I heard on the news," Romero said.
Christian Torrenegra said he and his friends at Newport Mill Middle School in Kensington, Md., quit walking to a nearby mall after school and took the bus straight home instead. Safe on board, they made a game of pretending to spot the sniper.
"It was like, 'Oh, I see the van!'" said Torrenegra, now 19 and a student at Montgomery College. "We didn't want to take it seriously because we were so young, but at the same time we were scared."
Rachel Pinchot, Ginger's daughter-in-law, said she hasn't been able to bring herself to go back to the Aspen Hill grocery store where James Martin was killed.
Such lasting effects aren't surprising, said N. Kyle Smith, associate professor of psychology at Ohio Wesleyan University. Negative news tend to influence one's behavior more strongly than positive information, he said, and the contagion of group anxiety can intensify one's emotional response.
"Even though the fear is gone, the effect on their behavior can still linger," Smith said.
Montgomery County's Mental Health Association received hundreds of calls from apparent first-timers during the sniper period, executive director Sharon E. Friedman said. Many were parents seeking advice on dealing with both their children's fears and their own.
"We advised people to try to stick to their routine as much as possible," even if it meant exercising at home instead of the gym, she said. "The routine is a comforting thing."
At Brookside Gardens, a botanical park in Wheaton, a granite monument to the region's 10 slain sniper victims invites quiet reflection on a time that was anything but tranquil. Spokeswoman Leslie McDermott said she hopes Muhammad's execution will bring calm at last.
"I think everybody was victimized," McDermott said. "I think everybody lost a sense of freedom and innocence during that time. They were scared."
Click here for more from MyFoxDC.com.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*D.C. sniper mastermind set to be executed Tuesday*

Will it happen ??

By DENA POTTER, Associated Press Writer Dena Potter, Associated Press Writer - 2 hrs 28 mins ago

RICHMOND, Va. - Unless Virginia Gov. Tim Kaine steps in, sniper mastermind John Allen Muhammad will be executed Tuesday for the attacks that terrorized the nation's capital region for three weeks in 2002.

D.C. sniper mastermind set to be executed Tuesday - Yahoo! News


----------



## BPD142 (May 22, 2002)

have a nice trip to hell you POS


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Bye bitch!!!!, say hello to Sadam for me


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hope it happens tonight. Too bad it's not televised.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

You know I feel bad for this guy. He kills a few people and gets executed. That psycho terrorist "leader" of radical munchkins bombs, kills, attempts to kill dozens and he gets out early from prison and then is invited to speak by those promoting social equality.


How come that fuckstick isn't being executed? The only place he should have been invited to is the electric chair.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Lights Out MotherFucker!









(I know, I know...but the needle in the arm is much less dramatic)


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

I appreciate the uplifting news, thanks. 

More finite resources for the rest of us.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope they have a hard time finding a vein and he KNOWS he is dying.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Never been a guy more deserving of death by firing squad. I don't think anyone will need the blank round in his case.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hope its slow and painful....may the bastard rot in hell.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

This would be a great "pay-per-view" event!

Lights out in three hours scumbag!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

1 hour 46 minutes left asswipe.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

IN 17 minutes I'll be taking a shower and you'll be fuckiing dead


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Dun dun dun.....another one bites the dust!


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

John Allen Muhammad will not be down for breakfast!


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

now please wheel out John Allen Mohamed and wheel in Nidal Malik Hasan.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

The piece of shit was pronounced dead at 9:11 p.m. GOOD RIDDANCE.

Washington, D.C. Sniper Executed - ABC News


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

sean37 said:


> now please wheel out John Allen Mohamed and wheel in Nidal Malik Hasan.


 Hahaha, even funnier because he might be paralyzed


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Hush said:


> Hahaha, even funnier because he might be paralyzed


I still liked him better when he was dead!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Jeepy said:


> The piece of shit was pronounced dead at 9:11 p.m. GOOD RIDDANCE.
> 
> Wow how ironic 9:11 the pm stands for post mortem


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

sean37 said:


> now please wheel out John Allen Mohamed and wheel in Nidal Malik Hasan.


That terrorist prick better get the firing squad, or be hung.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

The Firing Squad is for Soldiers, Rope is for terrorists!


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

DEI8 said:


> That terrorist prick better get the firing squad, or be hung.


I like the way you think, however the Army no longer hangs. The last one I think was in 1959.

The Army bought an electric chair but never used it. They recently gave it to the US Army Military Police Museum.

Under the UCMJ they utilize lethal injection for death penalties.

Ok how I yearn for the good ole days!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

This just in......Govna grants clemancy, Oh crap! Too late


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> This just in......Govna grants clemancy, Oh crap! Too late


...isn't ironic, don't you think

OK, and Gig on me for knowing the lyrics to an Alanis Morissette song:NO:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

CPT Chaos said:


> The Army bought an electric chair but never used it. They recently gave it to the US Army Military Police Museum.


Bummer, I would have liked to have seen than the last time I was there in '05.

You think they'd let me sit in it...you know, as long as it was unplugged? Not very morbid if no one died in it.


----------



## MichaelJones (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not one for the death penalty... but good riddance.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

WHY........ do they use a sterile needle and wipe the arm with alcohol before giving a lethal injection? Are we really concerned about the risk of infection at this time????


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

MichaelJones said:


> I'm not one for the death penalty... but good riddance.


 As much as my brain is with you, in my heart I'm glad the bastard is dead.


USMCTrooper said:


> WHY........ do they use a sterile needle and wipe the arm with alcohol before giving a lethal injection? Are we really concerned about the risk of infection at this time????


Because "you wouldn't want some guy to go to hell AND be sick." - GC


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

*Too bad somebody did not sneak a camera in and we could watch it on YOUTUBE like we did with Saddam Hussein!!
*


----------



## SgtTDawg (Jul 6, 2009)

One of the victims, Dean Meyers, was a native of our local area. His brother who still lives here was invited to witness the execution, an invitation which he accepted. One of the local news stations did a video interview with him upon his return from Virginia.

D.C. Sniper Victim's Brother Speaks Out


----------

